# Katja Burkard Hammer Ausschnitt!!!! 1x



## Nordic (13 Jan. 2011)




----------



## Punisher (13 Jan. 2011)

schön prall


----------



## Bapho (13 Jan. 2011)

Danke schön!


----------



## mrjojojo (13 Jan. 2011)

wow


----------



## watz96 (13 Jan. 2011)

Ja geile sache


----------



## Weltenbummler (14 Jan. 2011)

Wow. Echt super der Busen von Katja.


----------



## posemuckel (14 Jan. 2011)

Alles dran, was man will!!


----------



## DonEnrico (14 Jan. 2011)

Sehr lecker, danke schön!


----------



## helmutk (14 Jan. 2011)

wow, das kann sich sehen lassen. besten dank.


----------



## gunther (14 Jan. 2011)

Danke . Nicht schlecht


----------



## kaputnix (14 Jan. 2011)

Was macht ihr nur, wenn ihr Sie im Bikini im Freibad seht?


----------



## Summertime (14 Jan. 2011)

nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## wiesel666 (14 Jan. 2011)

katja ist die beste:thumbup:


----------



## jean58 (14 Jan. 2011)

kaputnix schrieb:


> Was macht ihr nur, wenn ihr Sie im Bikini im Freibad seht?



hingucken!


----------



## monacino (14 Jan. 2011)

Da schaut man gerne hin.


----------



## ilovewetjeans (15 Jan. 2011)

Auch wenn sie lispelt und daher zum Moderieren so geeignet ist wie ein Legatheniker zum Lektorat, und etwas tumb dreinschaut mit ihren blonden Engelslöckchen, so ist sie doch sicherlich für einige andere Tätigkeiten bestens geeignet...


----------



## max92 (15 Jan. 2011)

dankeschön


----------



## biber22 (15 Jan. 2011)

thanks!


----------



## herdenk (15 Jan. 2011)

Danke, schön anzusehen.


----------



## nightmarecinema (15 Jan. 2011)

Toll :thx:


----------



## geggsen (15 Jan. 2011)

Schönes Bild
Danke


----------



## maggi061984 (15 Jan. 2011)

wow, sehr sexy, die Katja


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Jan. 2011)

:thumbup: auch Katja hat so das Eine oder Andere zu bieten.


----------



## wilma_rose (15 Jan. 2011)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## maddog71 (15 Jan. 2011)

hat was :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## lukithw (15 Jan. 2011)




----------



## tobacco (15 Jan. 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## digifan (16 Jan. 2011)

Danke!


----------



## rheinhase (16 Jan. 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Danke.


----------



## CmdData (16 Jan. 2011)

davon könnte es ruhig mehr geben


----------



## Mighty Mike (16 Jan. 2011)

Tja, RTL Chef müsste man sein. Da weiß man doch gleich, warum man so nonchalant über ihr Lispeln hinweghört.....


----------



## malboss (16 Jan. 2011)

super


----------



## edelfranke (16 Jan. 2011)

Kannte ich bisher gar nicht! Echt stark!


----------



## joeg (16 Jan. 2011)

super


----------



## hagen69 (18 Jan. 2011)

Sehr tief Danke!


----------



## drosselbart (18 Jan. 2011)

Daumen hoch :thumbup:


----------



## lucky33 (14 Feb. 2011)

schöne Aussichten, Danke


----------



## emma2112 (14 Feb. 2011)

Danke für den Einblick!


----------



## norap (14 Feb. 2011)

Danke . Sehr schön!


----------



## Legs (15 Apr. 2011)

:thx:


----------



## vibfan (15 Apr. 2011)

vielen Dank für eine Traumfrau !!!!


----------



## Drachen1685 (15 Apr. 2011)

schööön anzuschaun  danke dafür :thumbup:


----------



## cybergerd (16 Apr. 2011)

Wow tolles Bild!!
Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## prediter (16 Apr. 2011)

toller ausschnitt man schaut ihr garnicht mehr in die augen


----------



## Max100 (18 Apr. 2011)

klasse, so hab ich sie auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## wolf1958 (18 Apr. 2011)

nett, sehr nett


----------



## Scooter (18 Apr. 2011)

Danke für die sexy Katja


----------



## halo4 (18 Apr. 2011)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank!


----------



## schneeberger (18 Apr. 2011)

Warum moderiert sie nicht mal so. :angry:


----------



## nettmark (18 Apr. 2011)

........... danke für dies "Leckerchen" ....................


----------



## broxi (19 Apr. 2011)

lekker.


----------



## lisaplenske (19 Apr. 2011)

Endlich zeigt sie mal was sie hat !:thx::drip:


----------



## UweMss (19 Apr. 2011)

einfach Super diese Frau


----------



## walcott (23 Mai 2011)

thx


----------



## DH711 (24 Mai 2011)

Danke sehr sexy bild:


----------



## Sari111 (26 Mai 2011)

Danke!


----------



## paul77 (29 Mai 2011)

wow


----------



## schnueffler (29 Mai 2011)

kann leider nicht sehen denn ausschnitt


----------



## nakamushi (30 Mai 2011)

Danke


----------



## marcusw73 (30 Mai 2011)

Ich mag sie immer noch nicht, Danke


----------



## kallemann (4 Juni 2011)

cb-spray88


----------



## johnolg (6 Okt. 2012)

very nice, danke


----------



## gh2808 (6 Okt. 2012)

tolle Aussichten


----------



## OlliBausP (6 Okt. 2012)

Super Foto, toller Blickfang


----------



## fisher (6 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schön, danke


----------



## Formwandler.30 (6 Okt. 2012)

kein schlechter Anblick


----------



## MAR84 (6 Okt. 2012)

Naja, nichts was man nicht schon gesehen hat :>


----------



## scudo (6 Okt. 2012)

schönes Foto, danke


----------



## adrealin (7 Okt. 2012)

nett, vielen dank


----------



## xxx07 (7 Okt. 2012)

Nordic schrieb:


>



WOW:thx: Einfach Geil


----------



## klabuster (8 Okt. 2012)

Donnerwetter noch mal


----------



## superdante (25 Aug. 2013)

Sehr ansehnlich


----------



## chris_227 (31 Aug. 2013)

klasse ausschnitt:thumbup::thx:


----------



## lordv (1 Sep. 2013)

Thanks a lot! Sehr schön..


----------



## donovan13 (1 Sep. 2013)

WOW Danke!


----------



## CamSecret (2 Mai 2015)

sehr schön...


----------



## fuzi (2 Mai 2015)

wow, danke


----------



## hanne04 (3 Mai 2015)

sehr nette aussichten...


----------



## Falcon (17 Mai 2015)

Geniales Pic. Danke.


----------



## munuelemcke (21 Mai 2015)

hammer titten !!!


----------



## Gamer7355 (13 Juni 2015)

Super Bild!


----------



## Franzel (29 Juni 2015)

mehr geht wirklich nicht ;-) danke


----------



## Chrissy001 (7 Juli 2015)

Einer ihrer freizügigsten Auftritte.


----------

